

Would you save a puppy or a child from a burning building? - ValentineC
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/animals-and-us/201306/would-you-save-puppy-or-child-burning-building

======
ColinWright
Brilliant. I can't read either the left-most words of the text because of the
bar overlaying the main body.

Very clever.

Do people actually bother to check their layouts anymore?

